# dopo emerge -DuNav world errori da tutte le parti

## KinG-InFeT

come al solito ho un problema dopo una (faticata) procedura di emerge -DuNav world...dopo aver effettuato questa procedura e riavviato il sistema nella fase di montaggio delle partizioni mi esce ils eguente errore(tutto ciò ke ho saputo ricopiare siccome non sò come risalire ad un log o cose simili)

```

Waiting for event to be process:

Udev[15608]:Udev. missing using sysfs features, please update the kernel's or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option, udev may fail to work correctly

```

poi mi sembra di aver letto anche una cosa del genere

```
Populating /dev ecc...
```

ma non sono riuscito a vedere di più e il guaio e che cene sono anceh altri ma nono riesco a leggerli siccome la pagina scorre inesorabile :S...ora il problema è :

l'errore mi dice o di disabilitare il kernel oppure una opzione chiamata CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED siccome udev ha fallito e non funziona correttamente

ma siccome ho paura di fare guai....cosa dovrei fare esattamente? cosa mi consigliate di fare? e quella variabile dove posso trovarla?

(sto in un pallone ma dovete perdonarmi per ora di gentoo ne capisco poco appunto x questo l'ho installato x cercare di imparare un pò di più di Linux)

----------

## djinnZ

revdep-rebuild da chroot

----------

## riverdragon

Basta che leggi, c'è tutto scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> Udev. missing using sysfs features

 manca qualcosa in sysfs o nella sua configurazione; per caso hai aggiornato udev l'ultima volta senza dare un etc-update o un dispatch-conf (se non ricordo male udev fa aggiornare molti file di configurazione)? Altrimenti c'è qualcosa di sbagliato nel kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> please update the kernel

 che versione del kernel hai?

 *Quote:*   

> or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option

 "oppure disabilita l'opzione CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED all'interno del kernel", non mi sembra che si possa equivocare.

Come dice djinnz, livecd+chroot e prova a riparare.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

il kernel ho la 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 ora provo la vostra soluzione vi terrò aggiornati

----------

## KinG-InFeT

niente da fare! ho fatto come dicevate con revdep-rebuild ma l'errore melo riscontra cmq mi ha solo reinstallato un plugin di audacious che installai e poi rimosso poco dopo...ma 1 domanda...potrebbe causarmi danni irreversibili questo errore? siccome molte impostazioni mi si sono sballate :S

----------

## riverdragon

Che dice grep SYSFS /usr/src/linux/.config ?

Hai provato a ricompilare udev?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

```
gentoo ~ # grep CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

```

si ho rimosso e reinstallato udev ma non cambia niente

----------

## riverdragon

Quiz: tra *Quote:*   

> disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option

 (post iniziale) e *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y
> 
> CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y 

 non noti alcuna incongruenza?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

bhè non capisco il perche ci sono 2 variabili 1 che dovrebbe essere quella da disabilitare...e l'altra _v2 non capisco da dove esce....dovrei mettere n per disabilitarla....correggimi se sbaglio

----------

## riverdragon

Prova a disabilitare entrambe e ricompila il kernel.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

allora correggimi se sbaglio:

1)apro il file .config in questo modo

```
vim /usr/src/linux/.config
```

poi cerco

```
CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y 
```

e sostituisco con

```
CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=n

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=n
```

poi salvo (:w) e chiudo(:q)

2) ricompilo il kernel pensavo che facendo così

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

una volta aperto non dovrei fare niente dovrei solo uscire e lasciarlo compilare

poi riavviare e il gioco e fatto...ehmmm...il problema e che credo non abbia funzionato...mmm forse devo fare il make? mi dareste qualche dritta? scusate la niubbità

----------

## cloc3

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e sostituisco con
> 
> ```
> ...

 

brutto (e dannoso?). non è questa la sintassi di .config:

```

s939 linux # grep SYSFS_DEPRECATED .config

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

```

la cosa migliore, per editare .config senza fare pasticci è usare make menuconfig e rompersi un po' a navigare il menù grafico.

----------

## riverdragon

È sotto "General setup", la trovi col nome "remove sysfs features which may confuse old userspace tools".

----------

## Onip

oppure schiacciando il tasto / in menuconfig viene fuori l'utility per ricercare le voci all'interno del kernel tree.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

perdonatemi io ho eseguito la ricerca ed ho trovato le 2 fonti

```
 Symbol: SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 [=y]                                                                                                          

  │ Prompt: Create deprecated sysfs layout for older userspace tools                                                                            

  │   Defined at init/Kconfig:617                                                                                                                             

  │   Depends on: 

  │   Location:                                                                                      

  │     -> General setup                                                                                                                     

  │   Selects: SYSFS_DEPRECATED                                                                                    

  │                                                                                                                              

  │                                                                                                 

  │ Symbol: SYSFS_DEPRECATED [=y]                                                                                             

 Selected by: SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 && SYSFS
```

ma nel menu entrando nel general setup non cè...invece editando a mano il file facendo

#CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

#CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

 come faccio poi a ricompilare il kernel?

----------

## ciro64

Se non ricordo male da precedeti tue discussioni, avevi usato genkernel.

in tal caso fai di nuovo 

```
# genkerel --menuconfig all
```

ricontrollando le voci di tuo interese.

..........................

in caso contrario dopo aver modificato con make menuconfig

```
# make && make modules_install
```

----------

## Onip

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> ma nel menu entrando nel general setup non cè

 

non c'è la voce precisa che ti dicono di disabilitare, ma la sua "traduzione" in lingua inglese scritta. (se guardi nell'help delle voci in menuconfig poi la trovi indicata)

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> come faccio poi a ricompilare il kernel?

 

Allo stesso modo di come l'hai compilato quando hai installato.

----------

## Onip

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # make && make modules_install
> ```
> ...

 

sì, e poi?

già è confuso non diamogli le istruzioni a metà....

@KinG-InFeT

Questo mettilo dritto nei bookmark.

In particolare potrebbero esserti utili -> genkernel, compilazione (sezione 3 e 4 almeno), configurazione, aggiornamento.

Attenzione: siccome alcune cose potrebbero essere non più valide (o non esserlo in futuro) non prendere tutto quello che trovi scritto (è in italiano, leggile) come oro colato, ma cerca di afferrarne quanto meno il principio; non occorre essere degli hacker da leggenda per cambiare la configurazione del kernel, ricompilarlo ed installarselo.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

si perdonatemi grazie per le guide che comunque mi saranno di aiuto ora il probblema sta...come faccio a settare le 2 variabili di ambiente CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED a is not set? nel file .config cono settacome come ho detto prima ovvero commentate ecc...ora anche se il file .config non melo prende dal genkernel....anche facendo

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

e non facendo niente siccome non trovo la parte relativa alle 2 variabili anche se mi dice che si trova in General Setup come il messaggio che ho postato prima durante il search....porca miseria che casino cmq dalle guide che mi avete dato(thanks Onip) ho riscontrato ke con genkernel è possibile installare il kernel appena compilato automaticamente aggiungendo il comando --install....ora il problema è quello di sempre dove trovo le 2 voci da disabilitare nel kernel?

----------

## ciro64

Chiedo scusa se inprecedenza sono stato troppo "vago"  :Embarassed: 

Riguardo il tuo problema, disabilita nel menù.

General setup -->           (è proprio il primo in alto)

```

      [ ] Create deprecated sysfs layout for older userspace tools 

```

Provvederà a disabilitare entrambe le variabili.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

allora ho trovato la parola chiave(non era proprio nei primi posti) ma cmq ho avviato come da manuale

```
genkernel --menuconfig --install all
```

ho trovato la voce e lo deselezionata, ora sono uscito ed ha compilato e tutto...ho riavviato ehmmm..pensate un pò? non è cambiato una H! :S consigli?

oppure reinstallo gentoo?(porca miseria cancellare tutta la fatiche che ci ho messo per arrivare fino e qui   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## Kernel78

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> allora ho trovato la parola chiave(non era proprio nei primi posti) ma cmq ho avviato come da manuale
> 
> ```
> genkernel --menuconfig --install all
> ```
> ...

 

domanda banale: sei sicuro di aver caricato il kernel giusto al boot ?

P.S. reinstallare gentoo senza avere idea di quale sia il problema ti farebbe rifare gli stessi passi e ritroveresti lo stesso problema ad aspettarti ...

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ops....allora meglio se eseguio

```
 genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=lilo --install all
```

?? così me lo installa direttamente lui no?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ecco fato ho fatto la cretinata....kernel panic...quindi rotto i Co*****i mi accingo ad formattare e reinstallare....e provare la sorpresa?

MI ESCE DINUOVO LO STESSO ERRORE AL BOOT DI AVVIOOOOOOOO! MA MI DOMANCO COME è POSSIBILE? E HO REINSTALLATO PIù VOLTE NEL CERCARE DI CAPIRE SE SBAGLIAVO IO OPPURE è MAGIA OSCURA :s

AIUTO ORA ESCO PAZZO  :Neutral: 

PS. se vorrei utilizzare il comando revdep-rebuild non melo trova più come comando bash da eseguire

ps2. il kernel è aggiornato alla vesione 2.6.31-gentoo-r6

----------

## KinG-InFeT

mi scuso per il doppio post ma dopo aver ricompilato il kernel rimuovendo i settaggi delle 2 variabili CONFIG_SYSFS mi è uscito quest'altro errore al posto di quello vecchio

[code]udev[15304]: device node '/dev/mapper/control' already exists, link to '/dev/mapper/control' will not overwrite it[code]

cosa devo fare?  :Confused: 

----------

## ciro64

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. se vorrei utilizzare il comando revdep-rebuild non melo trova più come comando bash da eseguire
> 
> 

 

Riguardo revdep-rebuild fai:

```
# emerge gentoolkit
```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

si e per il resto? nessuno sà aiutarmi?

----------

